# Finish on Acrylic Pens.



## shedhead (3 Dec 2007)

Can i get some direction on the best way to Sand and polish Acrylic pen blanks. 
How do i sand ie, what grade do i go up to. Polish, what is the best to use for a nice finish, Burnishing cream ? Do i use anything on top of cream?
I have not used the Acrylic blanks before, and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jpt (4 Dec 2007)

HI

There are two methods I use depending on how I feel.

The first is quicker and gives a very good finish. Sand down to 800 or 1200 grit them burnish using brasso or a burnishing cream wipe it off and assemble this really shines the acrylic and the surface does last.

The second method is a bit longer but on most acrylics gives a better shine. Sand down to 800 using your ordinary sandpaper then use micro mesh. This can be expensive but I buy the KITS and they last a long time as it is washable. Sand it down to 12000 then use a burnishing cream and for the extra sparkle put a good quality hard wearing polish on it such as the HUT products

Something that does take a bit of playing around with until you get used to the different acrylics is the speed of the lathe for sanding. On some faster is better as the heat helps to smooth the surface on others they are better sanded at a slower speed so it doesnt melt it.

john


----------



## shedhead (4 Dec 2007)

Thanks John you have given me some very good tips. I will have a go at some soon. I have micro mesh as i use this on my wooden blanks.


----------



## Russell (4 Dec 2007)

I have used T cut and Brasso in the past but I try not to use acrylic I hate it


----------



## oddsocks (4 Dec 2007)

I do much the same as John (jpt) but use Abralon (from mirka) up to 4000grit,the micromesh to 6000g, all used wet (towel on the lathe) then finish with a burnishing cream and antistatic spray (both bought from ebay but no longer listed)


----------



## greggy (8 Dec 2007)

shedhead, i use micromesh up to 15000 then use a car polish. they come up like glass.


----------



## Russell (8 Dec 2007)

try not to get a live centre too cheap at least make sure its got 2 bearings in the Planet medium duty one is good enough and should be about £22.00 Records one is £19.99 I'm am sure there are others but these 2 are OK quality


----------

